# Easiest way to run cube explorer in Ubuntu?



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey, I have Ubuntu 18.04 on both of my systems (Laptop and Desktop).
And I want to use cube explorer efficiently like I was using in Windows.
I have tried installing Wine, but dunno how to proceed from there.
I have tried to download the c files, and run from the command line, but I am very noob to understand it and get it done fluidly.

Any suggestions will be much appreciated?


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 4, 2018)

abunickabhi said:


> Hey, I have Ubuntu 18.04 on both of my systems (Laptop and Desktop).
> And I want to use cube explorer efficiently like I was using in Windows.
> I have tried installing Wine, but dunno how to proceed from there.
> I have tried to download the c files, and run from the command line, but I am very noob to understand it and get it done fluidly.
> ...


If the Wine installation finished properly, you should be able to just open the .exe file directly to launch Cube Explorer (and other Windows programs). Alternatively, from the command line, once you're in the correct directory, you can call Wine explicitly with

```
wine cube512htm.exe
```

(disclaimer: I hear Gnome has been changing a lot of stuff in their file manager and it's very annoying to do even basic tasks nowadays, so directly opening the file might not work. I haven't touched Gnome in years.)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks xyzzy!


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2018)

It is true that GNOME keeps changing , and we always have to check via trial and error if an external program works or not.

To avoid this situation , I am planning to have cube explorer like environment in the web browser.
There is already a random cube scrambler written in CoffeeScript: http://ldez.github.io/cubejs/

I know that cube pruning tables handling is best done offline and the program itself is best written in C++ , but implementing it in the web browser should be very nifty and useful!


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2018)

For reference , there is a person who has tried to attempt this,

Here is the discussion:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36848482/using-the-chrome-cube-explorer


----------



## Adam Smith (Aug 21, 2018)

Can you give me a link to download this browser?


----------

